# Moving Sub Base to Another Router



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys:
Lots of info here and really got me thinking.
I have a Porter Cable Router and removed the Sub Base of it when I made a Router Table. It bolts to the Router with three screws.
I also have a Ryobi 175 Router that the Base bolts on with two screws. The base is OK except I can't purchase brass bushings for it. (wrong size hole). My question is: Can I drill two holes in the Porter/Cable Base and screw it on to the Ryobi base. If so, How do I get everything lined up properly?
I welcome any replies - Don.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Don

You can do that but it's tricky to get it right on the button because of the big hole, I would suggest you just get a adapter plate like the one below then just screw it down in place and then you can use the brass guides..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

=========




don1 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Lots of info here and really got me thinking.
> I have a Porter Cable Router and removed the Sub Base of it when I made a Router Table. It bolts to the Router with three screws.
> I also have a Ryobi 175 Router that the Base bolts on with two screws. The base is OK except I can't purchase brass bushings for it. (wrong size hole). My question is: Can I drill two holes in the Porter/Cable Base and screw it on to the Ryobi base. If so, How do I get everything lined up properly?
> I welcome any replies - Don.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Don, I have a Ryobi and i think yours is like mine. Two screws hold The mount plate to the base. Mine came with collars that screwed unto the base, I fired up the metal lathe and turned a plate that attached to the holes, and the brass collars mount to it with the large brass nut, like P.C. You can get them from Ryobi i believe if you inquire. You can also re drill and attach the plate like BT3 suggested. I believe you'll have to drill.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I think ToolNow.com has the adapter you need cheap.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Milescraft might be a thought as well...
"G"


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know if the Woodworkers' Show come to your area, but a couple of years ago I picked up a couple of universal bases from their surplus dealer. I think they were Craftsman/MLS. At least so far they have fit every router I have tried them on. They use the plastic camlock bushings. + and -. You might get out your old drafting set and test you drafting skills on some plexiglass and make some.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

I 2nd. the Milescraft plate, it makes it so easy and quick..

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1264381459&sr=1-10
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1216-TurnLock-Metal-Bushing/dp/B001JEOIGS/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

======



George II said:


> Milescraft might be a thought as well...
> "G"


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

If you could get it centered and the mounting holes line up it could be done. But I would advise against it. Buy and adapter or make one from a clear plastic. You could check Par Warner's web site and see if he sells one for the Ryobi.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Ryobi bushings are larger than PC bushings. There are more than one Ryobi adaptor. I have one that will hold PC bushings and at least one that will hold Ryobi bushings. Toolsnow.com does not show the adaptors, but I know that is where I bought them. I think they were $2. I don't have the original package that oould have the model and part numbers. I think you would have to call them or go to one of their "Liquidator" stores to find them.


----------

